# NELSAP areas you have skied.



## wa-loaf (Jun 27, 2007)

Keeping with the theme lately:

I've only got the Colby Ski hill.


----------



## MikeTrainor (Jun 27, 2007)

King Ridge and Haystack


----------



## Newpylong (Jun 27, 2007)

Hmmm.

Haystack, Brodie, Mount Tom (MA)...

after closing: Dutch Hill, Vt and Petersburg Pass, NY


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 27, 2007)

Does Crotched Mountain count?


----------



## nycskier (Jun 27, 2007)

Does Highmount in NYS count?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 28, 2007)

Highmount, Brodie, Haystack,


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jun 28, 2007)

Brodie, Big Rock Candy Mountain, Cortina Valley


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 28, 2007)

Powder Ridge
Oh-Ho-Ho
Brodie Mtn.
Snow Valley 
Maple Valley 
King Ridge
Hickory Hill 
Bobcat
Big Tupper
Brickyard Mountain
Alpine Ridge
Haystack.............


----------



## bvibert (Jun 28, 2007)

Mt. Tom in MA is the only one for me.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Jun 28, 2007)

None for me


----------



## Paul (Jun 28, 2007)

Mt. Tom and has Powder Bump been added to NELSAP officially yet?


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2007)

Brodie, Haystack and Powder Ridge


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Jun 28, 2007)

Crotched East
Temple
Haystack


----------



## bvibert (Jun 28, 2007)

Paul said:


> ...has Powder Bump been added to NELSAP officially yet?



I don't think it's officially lost yet.  Though it doesn't sound too good for them opening again this winter...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 28, 2007)

As of right now, temporary members of NELSAP:  

Blue Hills
Tenney


----------



## downhill04 (Jun 28, 2007)

Brodie
Crotched (before they closed/reopened)
Haystack
Mt Tom
Powder Ridge


----------



## pepperdawg (Jun 28, 2007)

Haystack, Maple Valley, Snow Valley and Hogback in VT

Mt Tom

Powder Ridge


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 28, 2007)

Paul said:


> Mt. Tom and has Powder Bump been added to NELSAP officially yet?



Mt Tom, yes.


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2007)

Paul said:


> Mt. Tom and has Powder Bump been added to NELSAP officially yet?





bvibert said:


> I don't think it's officially lost yet.  Thought it doesn't sound too good for them opening again this winter...



Powder Ridge is listed.


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 28, 2007)

Vermont
maple valley
haystack
hogback
snow valley
pinnicle
Dutch hill (after closed)

New Hampshire
pinnicle
fitzwilliam
temple
crotched (east)
alpine ridge (after closed)
guilford outing club
king ridge
The Highlands
Mittersill (from canon)


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 28, 2007)

Brodie
Haystack
Mt. Whitney


----------



## 2knees (Jun 28, 2007)

Mt Tom
Haystack
Brodie
Powder Ridge
Timberside  (timber ridge?)


----------



## shpride (Jun 28, 2007)

Mt. Tom and Mitch's Ski hill in MA.  Mitch's was after it had been closed.

Maple Valley in VT


----------



## drjeff (Jun 28, 2007)

Here's mine:

VT (3)

Hogback
Haystack
Timberside @ Magic

MA(3)

Klein Innsbruck
Mt Tom
Brodie

CT(?1)
? Powder Ridge - is it NELSAP, is it going to open?? TBD

NY (1)
Hickory


----------



## 2knees (Jun 28, 2007)

shpride said:


> Maple Valley in VT




Is Maple Valley the area that was literally right on Rt 30?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 28, 2007)

2knees said:


> Is Maple Valley the area that was literally right on Rt 30?



Yup, just outside of Brattleboro


----------



## bvibert (Jun 28, 2007)

Greg said:


> Powder Ridge is listed.



I didn't say whether it was listed or not, just that _I_ don't consider it lost yet. 

But... Since the thread title specifically asked for NELSAP areas skied then I guess it should be included here.  In which case I can add that to my list of NELSAP areas skied...


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I didn't say whether it was listed or not, just that _I_ don't consider it lost yet.



Wow. All those diapers are making you grumpy...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 28, 2007)

Greg said:


> Wow. All those diapers are making you grumpy...



You should see the mountain of unopened diaper boxes in our dining room.  24 more days to go and she is 1 cm dilated.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 28, 2007)

Intermont and Snowcrest

Without looking anyone know where they are????


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 28, 2007)

North Creek Snow Bowl, Hickery Hill, Haystack and Maple Valley


----------



## Ski Diva (Jun 28, 2007)

Haystack and Hogback in VT.

Not NELSAP, but Snow Bowl in NJ.


----------



## Breeze (Jun 28, 2007)

I also have the Colby Ski Hill,  also Bald Mtn in Dedham ME.

Breeze


----------



## Geoff (Jun 28, 2007)

Pine Top, RI
Klein Innsbruck, MA
King Ridge, NH

Does Northeast Passage at Killington count?  How 'bout the top of Rams Head?

My wife grew up with season passes at Mt Whittier, NH.  From Moultonboro, that was her local hill.


----------



## Paul (Jun 28, 2007)

Greg said:


> Powder Ridge is listed.









*I AM KEN LEAVITT, DESTROYER OF SKI AREAS!!!!!*


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> You should see the mountain of unopened diaper boxes in our dining room.  24 more days to go and she is 1 cm dilated.



The funny thing is with your first child, you feel compelled to change them every 45-60 minutes. I can't tell you how many times my second born has had this huge sack of a saturated diaper swinging between her legs. You're definitely more lax after the first one... :lol:

Good luck.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 28, 2007)

Paul said:


> *I AM KEN LEAVITT, DESTROYER OF SKI AREAS!!!!!*



I was wondering what he looked like.  Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Mapnut (Jun 28, 2007)

Colby College, Enchanted Mountain, Mt. Tom, MA, Pine Top, RI


----------



## JimG. (Jun 28, 2007)

Greg said:


> The funny thing is with your first child, you feel compelled to change them every 45-60 minutes. I can't tell you how many times my second born has had this huge sack of a saturated diaper swinging between her legs. You're definitely more lax after the first one... :lol:
> 
> Good luck.



Try for a third child...they get left on the car roof while you're driving off, outside after you bring in the groceries, or asked who they are when they come to the dinner table.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 28, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> You should see the mountain of unopened diaper boxes in our dining room.  24 more days to go and she is 1 cm dilated.



You'll be amazed how quickly you go through them.  Even if you're not being hyper-sensitive as Greg mentioned.  There's been changings with my son that have consumed 3 or 4 diapers by the time he was through.  That's not even to mention the endless supply of dirty laundry...


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2007)

bvibert said:


> You'll be amazed how quickly you go through them.  Even if you're not being hyper-sensitive as Greg mentioned.  There's been changings with my son that have consumed 3 or 4 diapers by the time he was through.  That's not even to mention the endless supply of dirty laundry...



:lol: Parenting is great, ain't it?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 28, 2007)

Greg said:


> :lol: Parenting is great, ain't it?



Sure is!  Some of those changes were also accompanied with the need to change clothes (on him and/or one of us), remove and clean bedding, changing pad cover, etc.. (including the need to remove and replace all of _our_ bedding, including mattress cover, in the middle of the night on more than one occasion), baths/showers, and, on at least one occasion, the scrubbing of walls...


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 28, 2007)

Greg said:


> :lol: Parenting is great, ain't it?



Just wait till they start disagreeing with you and it turns out their right...even worse...just wait till they start driving......to you dads with daughters...No, you can't legally stop them from meeting boys and start dating, you can try but it never works


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jun 28, 2007)

I actually just posted these in another thread

VT
Haystack
Hogback


NH

Mittersill
Mt Whittier
King Ridge
The Highlands
Temple MT
Twin Tows
The Elms
Derryfield CC
Bobcat or was it Onset(first bubble chair I had seen)
Bragdon's farm


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 28, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> No, you can't legally stop them from meeting boys and start dating, you can try but it never works



Yes, but you can sit around polishing your shotgun when they come to pick her up. :evil:


----------



## Mikey1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Powder Ridge
Brodie
Mt. Tom
King Ridge
Haystack
Round Top
Hidden Valley


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 28, 2007)

for me only Powder Ridge in CT and Mount Tom in Mass. 
As a mater of fact night skiing at Mount Tom in March 1985 was my first date with my wife!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 28, 2007)

SIKSKIER said:


> I actually just posted these in another thread
> 
> VT
> Haystack
> ...



Mt Abram is still open and doing well with a very dedicated customer base.


----------



## Terry (Jun 28, 2007)

I have sledded, snowmobiled and hunted on Ski W, Evergreen Valley, and Burnt Meadow Mt but never skied at any of them. I started skiing to late for them.


----------



## Paul (Jun 28, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Just wait till they start disagreeing with you and it turns out their right...even worse...just wait till they start driving......to you dads with daughters...No, you can't legally stop them from meeting boys and start dating, you can try but it never works



*Puts fingers in ears.

*LALALALALALALALLALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA*


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 28, 2007)

Permanently closed:

Mount Tom
Brodie

Temporarily closed:

Powder Ridge
Sterling Forest
Magic Mountain
Platekill

Unsure if operating:

Bobcat


----------



## Jonni (Jun 29, 2007)

Sunapee Ski Tows for me. I want to get to Mittersill once next season if possible.


----------



## 2Planker (Jun 29, 2007)

Hmmm..  Many years have past,  but I can say that I skied:

  MA -- Mt Tom,  Prospect Hill, Klein Innsbruk

  VT   Haystack,  Hogback,  + Magic

  NH  Whittier,  Mettersill,  Temple,  King Ridge

  ME  -- someplace near Lovell in the  mid 70's  Anyone know what it was called ?


----------



## Breeze (Jun 29, 2007)

2Planker said:


> Hmmm..  Many years have past,  but I can say that I skied:
> 
> MA -- Mt Tom,  Prospect Hill, Klein Innsbruk
> 
> ...



Lovell ME, Mid 70's  Evergreen Valley?   Came to be Evergreen Valley Timeshare Owners Association and went kaput rather quickly.

Breeze


----------



## ski63 (Jun 29, 2007)

New York:

Silver Bells 
Oak Mountain:  Open or closed?
Scotch Valley
Ski Wing/Wing Hollow
Ski Valley (not yet listed on NELSAP)
Intermont

Ohio:

Spicy Run (600', lasted 3 years in the '90's)

Kurt


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forums ski63.  If you have a chance post in the *New Members Intro Thread*.


----------



## bobbutts (Jun 30, 2007)

Magic Mountain Timberside
Crotched Mountain East
Tenney Mountain 
Mt Tom
Brodie
Prospect Hill


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jul 1, 2007)

Big Tupper, Haystack, Hickory and Brodie while they were still operating . . . Mittersill from Cannon.

You guys who skied the Colby Hill, did any of you go to Colby?  When I was there, we always thought about going over there to hike up and ski down, but always went to Sugarloaf instead. . .


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 1, 2007)

mattchuck2 said:


> You guys who skied the Colby Hill, did any of you go to Colby?  When I was there, we always thought about going over there to hike up and ski down, but always went to Sugarloaf instead. . .



My Dad was a professor at Colby and I went there. I skied it back when it was still open in the 70's. I was 4 years old, but I remeber skiing it. I never skied it after it was closed, but I have mt biked it. It's pretty grown over now and wouldn't make good skiing.


----------



## aveski2000 (Nov 13, 2007)

Just to add a few:
Maine: Colby, as a kid in the mid '60's.

Bauneg Beg 2 in North Berwick ME in the '90's. It now a lost area again. I work with Richard, who installed the lift on his property. The lift was originally from Biddeford Rotary Park. He refurbished it and ran it for quite a few years. He recently sold his property. I believe Mt. Jefferson in Lee ME bought the lift, so it has been recycled again.
http://www.nelsap.org/me/bb2.html

NH: Moose Mountain in Brookfield, sometime in the '80's.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 13, 2007)

*.......*



highpeaksdrifter said:


> Brodie, Big Rock Candy Mountain, Cortina Valley


Hi *highpeaks*...
Big Rock Candy....Holy Toledo!   Close to my backyahd.(Spiegletown, NY)..back when growing up...did NOT ski!...:roll:   Was sooooo much open, undeveloped land then too....this is a haunting,  reoccurring nightmare....don't think I'll ever see as much snow as in the 60s, barring going out West...   There were areas where one could actually ski from the top of Bald Mtn all the way down to the Hudson...:roll: (after traversing the highway(Rte 40);-))
Not anymore.....:-(

Steve


----------



## mister moose (Nov 13, 2007)

I've skied Round Top also, but it isn't closed, it is now Bear Creek, a private club.

Haystack
Hogback
Brodie
Mt Tom

and two obscure ones
Westledge
Northfield


----------



## crank (Nov 13, 2007)

Am I the only one here who skied Dutchess ( I think that was it's name)  The NY mountain that overlooks Sing Sing off of 84 just east of Newburg.

Haystack
Powder Ridge ( never liiked the place I'm glad it closed.)
Brodie

*Magic Mountain

*I skied there about 35 years ago but it shouldn't count if it reopens.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Nov 13, 2007)

Mt Tom,Ma
Pinetop, RI (learned 2 ski there)
Klein innsbruck, MA
Diamond Hill, RI
King Ridge, NH
Haystack, VT


----------



## Flan (Nov 13, 2007)

Brodie, MA
Haystack, VT
Timberside, VT (when it was part of Magic)
Powder Ridge, CT (hopefully to be removed from this list...where I learned to ski)


----------



## Mark_151 (Nov 14, 2007)

Jericho Hill 
Watatic


----------



## bobbutts (Nov 14, 2007)

Prospect Hill
Tenney (they claim to be opening this year..)
Crotched East (first day ever on skis)
Mt. Tom
Brodie
Timberside at Magic

oops  http://forums.alpinezone.com/16983-nelsap-areas-you-have-skied-6.html#post170640
old thread revival, at least I named the same places again


----------



## CapeSkier (Nov 14, 2007)

King Ridge, Mittersill, Whittier, Onset, Moose Mountain, Tyrol, Heavenly Hill...and more I can't think of now.


----------



## tcharron (Nov 14, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Unsure if operating:
> 
> Bobcat



Err, Bobcat in NH?

That's the current Crotched Mountain.


----------



## tjf67 (Nov 14, 2007)

bigbog said:


> Hi *highpeaks*...
> Big Rock Candy....Holy Toledo!   Close to my backyahd.(Spiegletown, NY)..back when growing up...did NOT ski!...:roll:   Was sooooo much open, undeveloped land then too....this is a haunting,  reoccurring nightmare....don't think I'll ever see as much snow as in the 60s, barring going out West...   There were areas where one could actually ski from the top of Bald Mtn all the way down to the Hudson...:roll: (after traversing the highway(Rte 40);-))
> Not anymore.....:-(
> 
> Steve




Not to contradict you big bob but I think you got the hill tops confused.  Rice mountain you could have skied down to the river without a ton of traversing.  Bald mountain you would have had to cross country for about a mile before you headed downhill again.Grew up on Bald mountain.  Been all over it and still remember most of its contour.


----------



## frozencorn (Nov 14, 2007)

Mt. Tom only, but I'll have to check out trying Attleboro's Sunrise next time it snows since it's right around the corner.


----------



## gymnast46 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Closed areas*

Mt. Tom, Jericho (in Eastern Mass), Oh Ho Ho (in Eastern CT) and probably a few more.


----------



## ckofer (Nov 15, 2007)

Jeez, nobody else here lived around Nashua in the 70's?

Indian Head (I could see the night skiing lights from my window)
Blanchard Hill 

also Temple, Watatic, Crotched East, Mittersill, Big Bear,


----------



## NJSkiBabe (Nov 15, 2007)

Craigmeur - NJ
Great Gorge - NJ  (reopened as Mountain Creek)
Great Gorge North - NJ  (reopened as Mountain Creek)
Vernon Valley - NJ (reopened as Mountain Creek)

Sterling Forest, NY  (Winter 06/07 reopened as Tuxedo Ridge)
Big Vanilla At Davos, NY

Split Rock, PA

Brodie


----------



## NJSkiBabe (Nov 15, 2007)

*** NOTE: Plattekill is NOT closed. I skied it winter 2006/2007.  Great conditions!!

Magic is also NOT closed.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 16, 2007)

NJSkiBabe said:


> *** NOTE: Plattekill is NOT closed. I skied it winter 2006/2007.  Great conditions!!
> 
> Magic is also NOT closed.



Not sure about Plattekill, but Magic _was_ closed and then re-opened.  That's why some people counted it on their list, they skied it before it closed.


----------



## mountainman (Nov 16, 2007)

Learned at Birdseye and High Pond Both in vermont


----------



## MarkC (Nov 16, 2007)

Highmount
Big Tupper
Cortina
Bobcat?
Mittersill


----------



## Breeze (Nov 16, 2007)

I'll give up some  birthdays and claim  Bald Mt in Dedham ME and  the Colby College Ski Area.  

I actually FAILED  some important   PE credits at  Colby  for skiing, broke  3 ribs in a   high speed collision with the lift corral in 1973 ( my fault completely, and not on a PE day)  and could not complete the "season" with credit    That resulted in my having an ESCORT to all my PE sessions in  my senior year,  else I would not have graduated.  

Bald in  Dedham was one evening  in late January 1971, nothing to edge but sheer blue ice, and  who had edges ?   I was black and blue for weeks.  

Breeze


----------



## jimmer (Nov 16, 2007)

anyone remember a place called paleface, it was between white face and plattsburg,skied there as a kid some 40 years ago.

hickory
hidden valley [ny]


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 16, 2007)

Watatic
Snow Valley
Mittersill
Haystack
Sea View (Rowley, MA)
Tenney (Reopening it seems)
Timberside at Magic (Partial Credit)


----------



## stomachdoc (Nov 16, 2007)

Brodie
Mt. Tom
Powder Ridge
Mohonk Mountain House (New York)
Grossinger's Resort Rope Tow
Host Farm (PA) Rope Tow


----------



## gymnast46 (May 3, 2008)

*NELSAP areas you once skied...*

I learned to ski in Bavaria in 1956 and quit the sport in 1962 while living in western MA when I took up sky diving.  2000+ jumps later I hung it up in that sport.  I returned to skiing and took up snowboarding in the winter of '96-97.  In that earlier stretch I visited a few areas that no longer exist.  I suspect some of you could compile a lengthy list of NELSAP ski areas where you once skied.  For those unfamiliar with the New England Lost Ski Areas Project, it's a marvelous site that lists 588 now defunct ski areas in New England. 

Here's my short list:

Jug End Barn - Egremont, MA
Jericho Hill - Marlboro, MA
Mt. Tom - Holyoke, MA. It opened the last season I skied - 1962
Ohoho - Woodstock, CT

I recall skiing a number of times at a place called Belknap near Laconia, NH but I'm told it still exists as Gunstock.


----------



## ckofer (May 3, 2008)

Even though we have the other thread, I should respond here. These are the pix of Indian Head in Pepperell  MA  that I just happened to take today while in the area. I skied there in the 70's as a kid.


----------



## arik (May 3, 2008)

Just Haystack for me NELSAP'd

Cottage Springs in California is now closed, seems like yesterday


----------



## polski (May 4, 2008)

skied while open:

-- "Beautiful" Mount Airy Lodge (PA) (not on NELSAP site yet but definitely had lift-served skiing in the past and doesn't anymore)

-- Crotched East (NH)

-- does Vernon Valley (NJ) count? Did it ever close or simply turn into Mountain Creek? First place I ever skied. 


earned turns after closing:

-- Big Red (MA)


----------



## twinplanx (May 4, 2008)

Brodie...still pissed I left that cap behind at K

Some funky place in CT.  I recall they had a "half-pipe"(a joke really) complete w/ hay bale walls and deep ruts.  Not sure if this place is actually on NELSAP,  but I doubt it is still operating.  I was about 14-15 when skied there w/ my uncle(who may recall the name) but I recall the place was hurtin.  Halfway through our evening session the top operator (lifty) had abandoned ship, and the place seemed to of had some resident skunks...or a handball court nearby???


----------



## shadyjay (May 4, 2008)

Sounds like Powder Ridge... definetely some skunks were kickin around there.  I worked there and had to deal with all that... I was a lift op for a year and a snowmaker for a year.  And everyone always said I was the #1 liftee.. since I actually gave two (hoots) about my job and the fact that lives were in my hands.


----------



## twinplanx (May 6, 2008)

shadyjay said:


> Sounds like Powder Ridge... definetely some skunks were kickin around there.  I worked there and had to deal with all that... I was a lift op for a year and a snowmaker for a year.  And everyone always said I was the #1 liftee.. since I actually gave two (hoots) about my job and the fact that lives were in my hands.



Could be?..What town is(was) that in?


----------



## skiadikt (May 6, 2008)

note sure if all these are listed but:

Craigmeur, NJ the journey started here.

Big Vanilla, NY before we knew any better it was an early favorite.
Scotch Valley, NY later called Deer Run.
Cortina Valley, NY
Highmount, NY
Bobcat, NY someone should reopen this place.

Brodie, MA 

Powder Ridge, CT

Tanglewood Ski Area, PA


----------



## shadyjay (May 6, 2008)

twinplanx said:


> Could be?..What town is(was) that in?



Middlefield, between Middletown and Meriden.  About 20 mins or so outside of Hartford, to the south.


----------



## drjeff (May 6, 2008)

polski said:


> skied while open:
> 
> -- "Beautiful" Mount Airy Lodge (PA) (not on NELSAP site yet but definitely had lift-served skiing in the past and doesn't anymore)



That place had to have one of the corniest jingles for a TV commercial ever!  Now I'm going to have it running through my head for the rest of the day!  Argghh


----------



## jerryg (May 7, 2008)

Mass:
Mt. Tom

NH:
Mittersill

Maine:
Evergreen Valley
Agamenticus

I often enjoy riding the Hall double that was once the centerpiece of Bald Mountain in Dedham. It was sold to Camden Snow Bowl and has been there for over 30 years now. I don't think it's been painted since.


----------



## Geoff (May 7, 2008)

What's the deal about Crotched?  I skied there as a little kid and have no real memory of the place.  Is that now defunct and the new Crotched on a different part of the hill?


----------



## thebigo (May 7, 2008)

i skied the old crotched east before they closed, also moose and temple; possible more dont remember too much of my first decade on skiis



> What's the deal about Crotched? I skied there as a little kid and have no real memory of the place. Is that now defunct and the new Crotched on a different part of the hill?



At one point crotched was two separate areas; the new crotched is on the old crotched west. The original crotched east is still closed. 

full story is on nelsap, map from nelsap:







I have only skied there a few times but i hike it mulitple times each summer, both the back side and the ski trails, its nice piece of the state and good sized hike to get some exercise when you dont have an entire day


----------



## Mapnut (May 8, 2008)

I just skimmed through the whole thread to verify that I am the only person who ever skied Enchanted Mt., ME! (along with my sister and two friends who were the only customers on a cloudy midweek January day in, I think, 1972).  Conditions were lovely; it probably wasn't the operators' fault that they closed.

Interesting to see quite a few people skied Colby.  I skied there 3 or 4 times in 1968-69, but after I started going to Sugarloaf I never went back to Colby. The only slope was flat on the top half and steepish on the bottom half, too steep for me, a beginner, though it made me learn fast.  Breeze, I also crashed at the bottom but managed to miss the lift corral and hit some bushes. They laughed at me!:sad:

I should say, there was a beginner slope with a rope tow, but it didn't have snowmaking and wasn't open any of the times I was there.  The T-bar was fast and smooth.


----------



## Angus (May 8, 2008)

i think the only places I've skied are Temple where I probably went once per season in the last couple of years of operation and King Ridge which was our family day-trip ski area - probably 20 times. I've run up the Colby ski hill a few times but never skied down!

Just realized that I've played golf - very poorly - at Bedford (MA) Little's Tow!


----------



## Stache (May 8, 2008)

Since I grew up and live in NY and really started skiing in the late '60s I'll start there:
Big Rock Candy Mountain (outside Troy)
Easton Valley (kinda other side of Willard)
Petersburg Pass
Alpine Meadows (Saratoga)
Hickory Hill (Warrensburg)
Dynamite Hill (Chestertown still open)
North Creek Snow Bowl (~original Gore)
Big Tupper
Mt. Whitney Club Lake Placid '88-'89 the year I taught at Whiteface
Eagle Mt.
Shoemaker Mt. (Not on NELSAP list but seen from Thruway I-90 west of Fonda/Fultonville)
Scotch Valley
Highmount
Nevele - Resort near Ellenville - Not on NELSAP list, resort is open but I don't think they ski anymore. EDIT - I just searched and found their golf site, called and confirmed they do still ski there in the winter.

Massaschusetts
Brodie (Jiminy was/is a ski area with a bar, Brodie was the BAR with the ski area out back)
Jug End

CT-
Powder Ridge - I remember their radio commercial from the snowless winter of '79-'80 or '80-'81 a little boy asking his father "Daddy, What's snow?" Dad replies "Well son, Snow is this white stuff that falls out of the sky." Son asks "You mean like a DC-10?" 

Vermont
Prospect Mountain (had a ~40M? ski jump)
Dutch Hill
Haystack & Corinthia (which one had the tunnel to get from the main mt back to the base of the beginner slopes?)
Magic (When Simon Oren ran it)
Maple Valley (won Gold in a CDSC race there)

Boy do I wish I had saved a brochue/trail mapo from all of them.

Note to self and daughter: Take an extra brochure and trail map from every ski area you visit and keep them, and your lift ticket in a scrap book or other safe place. Forty years from now you will be glad you did.


----------



## playoutside (May 8, 2008)

Craigmeur (NJ)

Haystack


----------



## MrMagic (May 8, 2008)

twinplanx said:


> Brodie...still pissed I left that cap behind at K
> 
> Some funky place in CT.  I recall they had a "half-pipe"(a joke really) complete w/ hay bale walls and deep ruts.  Not sure if this place is actually on NELSAP,  but I doubt it is still operating.  I was about 14-15 when skied there w/ my uncle(who may recall the name) but I recall the place was hurtin.  Halfway through our evening session the top operator (lifty) had abandoned ship, and the place seemed to of had some resident skunks...or a handball court nearby???



that would be woodbury ski area, which use to be know as woodbury ski and raquet. the area is still open, and in no better shape, i skied there with my brother a few times over the past few years, we went this year as they had night skiing on a sunday night, we were the only ones there, and there was no liftie to load you on the chair, it was self service. needless to say no one yeld at us when we took a run down the tube park with our skis.


----------



## twinplanx (May 11, 2008)

MrMagic said:


> that would be woodbury ski area, which use to be know as woodbury ski and raquet. the area is still open, and in no better shape, i skied there with my brother a few times over the past few years, we went this year as they had night skiing on a sunday night, we were the only ones there, and there was no liftie to load you on the chair, it was self service. needless to say no one yeld at us when we took a run down the tube park with our skis.



he said tube park...sweet:flag:


----------



## phil (May 13, 2008)

NELSAP areas I have skied

Silver Hills, Chelsea (Augusta) ME
Enchanted, Jackman ME


----------



## Mapnut (May 13, 2008)

At last another Enchanted skier!  What can you tell us about these areas, Phil? I only skied Enchanted once.  I never skied Silver Hills; my brother did, but said he doesn't remember much about it. Do you know exactly where it was?


----------



## SkiDork (May 14, 2008)

Brodie
Holiday Mtn
Bald Hill
Powder Ridge


----------



## phil (May 14, 2008)

Mapnut
I skied Enchanted once with my High School Ski Club.  It was a long drive by bus.  
I can remember that some people that day found incredibly deep powder.  
I can remember that they were so far from anywhere that they had a deal where you could stay overnight in the lodge by bringing your own sleeping bag.  I never tried it, but someone who did said that at about 10PM they turned off the generators.  I do remember that staffing was so tight that the lifts closed for lunch for the lifties.

Silver Hills
It was on a hillside overlooking the Kennebec River in Chelsea ME, just south of Augusta on the Eastern side of the River.  They had 2 main slopes that faced the river with a twin ropetow.  These slopes and tows went a long way  down towards the river.  There was a 3rd shorter beginner rope tow and slope that went off the North side of the hill.

If you are the same Mapnut that I think I have encountered on other forums who is so good with maps and terra server material here is some additional info.

Silver Hills was located on the same hill as the broadcast tower for a local radio station, I think either WRDO or WFAU (1960's) AM.  Looking at a map the slope was on the opposite side of the river from the state capital about at the level of the Augusta/Hallowell city line.  I can remember that the place to see the slope was as you drove north on US 201? from Gardiner just after you passed the big warehouse for the State Liquor Store system.


----------



## ckofer (May 14, 2008)

Geoff said:


> What's the deal about Crotched?  I skied there as a little kid and have no real memory of the place.  Is that now defunct and the new Crotched on a different part of the hill?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 11, 2012)

Going to revive this thread...........

Ascutney, Tenney


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 12, 2012)

Tenney, the Crotch south

oh yeah - King ridge


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 12, 2012)

Tenney
King Ridge
Ascutney


----------



## Nick (Oct 12, 2012)

Mt Tom and Brodie ..... have to see if there are some others

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 12, 2012)

New York:
Fahnstock State Park
Van Cortland Park
Cortina Valley (I think that was the name) next to Hunter
Highmont
Concord Hotel
Petersburg Pass

Vermont:
Dutch Hill
Prospect Mountain
High Pond
Ascutney
Norwich Univ.
Mt. Tom (next to Suicide Six)
Birdseye
Suneberg (I think that was the name)
Queechie Lake (not sure if it's still open or not)
Snow Valley
Round Top (later named Bear Creek)
Timber Ridge (was part of Magic for awhile)

That's all I can think of for now, might be more.


----------



## MadPatSki (Oct 12, 2012)

None on the NELSAP...but a few of them in Quebec.

A few top of mind and clear memories (with exception of Gray Rocks and Glen, I've skied all these last over 35 years ago):

Beaver Lake, Mont Royal Park, Montreal (I wrote a TR on the place - search Beaver Lake circa 1968 on google).
Mont Laval, Laval
Sun Valley, Val-David
Gray Rocks, St-Jovite
Glen Mtn, Knowlton
Mt. Echo, West Brome?


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 12, 2012)

Prospect Hill, MA
Newton Commonwealth GC, MA
Greylock Glen, MA
Mittersill, NH


----------



## MadPatSki (Oct 12, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> Mittersill, NH



I might have misunderstood the question, I thought maybe it meant that skied NELSAP when there were still in operation?


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks snowmonster, I forgot about Mittersill although I don't think it's NELSAP anymore since Cannon put a lift on it. If that's the case I could add Corinthia in VT. even though it's part of Mt. Snow now. I'm not sure if I can count Balsams Wilderness just yet.

MadPatSki I could add Grey Rocks to my list also. That was a great place back in the day.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 12, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Bobcat in NY.


----------



## MadPatSki (Oct 12, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> I'm not sure if I can count Balsams Wilderness just yet.



I forgot that one. I've skied there one day a few years back.

Mittersill, but it wasn't in operation then, so I didn't count it.

In 2002 I skied Fortress in Alberta in one of their last seasons. Independent ski areas that have disappear due to a merger? Mont Faustin in the late 1970s (became part of Mont Blanc).


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 12, 2012)

NY
Big Tupper
Indian Lake ski area 
Ogdensburg SP area
The St Lawrence University Snow Bowl
Seven Springs Ski area of Clarkson University

NH. Tenney Mtn


----------



## Puck it (Oct 12, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> NY
> Big Tupper
> Indian Lake ski area
> Ogdensburg SP area
> ...



Hey that is my list minus Indian Lake, but add Mittersill


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 12, 2012)

Prospect Hill, MA
Monteau, NH
Mittersill, NH


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Oct 13, 2012)

Klein Innsbruck, MA


----------



## octopus (Oct 14, 2012)

prospect hill a couple times

will try and get cat rock this winter and jericho hill. noboard? probably


----------



## Nick (Oct 14, 2012)

Jericho is like 10 min from my office ... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 14, 2012)

MadPatSki said:


> I might have misunderstood the question, I thought maybe it meant that skied NELSAP when there were still in operation?


Technically, Mittersill should no longer be on NELSAP since it is now part of Cannon. When I first skied it, it was still on NELSAP and was officially not part of Cannon. I understood this question to mean whether you've skied an area on the official NELSAP list.


----------

